# Rats and exercise Balls



## tok

Do they actually use these?


I think it would be awesome to see them zooming around the house in one! This house is kind of impossible to rat proof, so we can't exactly free-range anywhere but the bed! 

Here is a picture of one, in case ya'll dont know what I'm talking about.


----------



## elliriyanna

Rats have such sensitive respiratory tracts they should not be in balls.

If you are worried about a play space I would make them an escape proof playpen


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

As elliriyanna said, ventilation is a big issue with the balls. Unfortunately, it isn't the only issue. 

Exercise balls can cause their backs to arch in a manner that is very harmful while they are running about. Also, rats experience the world around them by sniffing, touching, and tasting, much like we do. Exercise balls really take that away from them.

The playpen is a great idea. These can be purchased or made easily, both of which will be time and money better spent than an exercise ball.


----------



## Rat Daddy

I have one of those balls. I had one rattie that enjoyed exploring in it for hours and another one that hates the ball. Sad part is that the explorer was house safe and didn't need the ball, while the other who hates the ball chews wires and is a fire hazard. 

If it's the only way out of the cage it's worth the try... But keep in mind you will be having to wash the ball often, it doesn't actually provide for bathroom facilities.


----------



## tok

Oh wow, some of these things I didn't even think of as issues when the idea first came to mind. ;n;

A playpen isn't an option in this house, the room we're in currently.. it's much too small. Unless it was OUTSIDE, but that brings up more issues that I'm not fully comfortable dealing with. If she does happen to escape, there's rottweilers on each side of the house(a violent one on the right and SIX on the left, who have been known to jump the fence at times, but those are friendly). 

I've thought about perhaps adding a wheel to her cage but it would take up a large chunk of it(the place it would have to go is where she currently hides her food!).. and even then I'm not sure she'd use it!


----------



## YellowSpork

What you can do with those balls since they aren't good for ratties to run in is zip tie them to the side of the cage with the lid off and stick a few fleece scraps in the bottom. My rats are ALWAYS snoozing in theirs.


----------



## elliriyanna

YellowSpork said:


> What you can do with those balls since they aren't good for ratties to run in is zip tie them to the side of the cage with the lid off and stick a few fleece scraps in the bottom. My rats are ALWAYS snoozing in theirs.


I was actually going to suggest that lol but I don't think she has purchased one yet


----------



## tok

Nope, I havent bought one yet and I don't think I will now haha.

But that is a really cute idea! You should take some pictures.


----------



## Phantom

My oldest rat loves her exercise ball! It also allows her to run around the house safely. My boyfriend and I have two cats that will chase her and she'll turn around and chase them back. It's pretty funny to watch. 

What I do to minimise the issues with the ball is that I don't have her in there for too long. I also wash it after every use, and I bought an extra big ball for her. =P


----------



## elliriyanna

Hamsters you shouldn't have in there more than 15 minutes but rats are even more delicate and IMO its not worth the health risk. I do understand its fun for them but so is couch play time or free roam ... whatever you personally can do


----------



## Flashygrrl

Between the respiratory issues and that they can get their little toes and tail ends caught in the holes, it's really not worth the risk.


----------



## thelittleredladybug

My medium sized female rats LOVE the Larger balls, only the large ones--- my males do not. A lot of people question the ball and instead say "outside of the cage, play time" is best, however I personally don't always have time for this...I love having my exercise ball because it does just that, gives them exercise.


----------



## jadeelizabeth

My pet shop owner reccomended one. WORST advice ever. Reggie caught his toe in it. So stress full getting it out. He had a little cut but if I hadnt of noticed he could of tried to pull it out and do alot more damage. Really do not reccomend. My girl got really stress out in it and just sat there pooping. I can only do free range on my bed but its better than nothing. Just make it interesting


----------



## Jaguar

Hands down the best use for those awful exercise balls -


----------



## jadeelizabeth

That is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## tok

Aw, I was hoping I'd get to see that use for it! That is pretty adorable! ;n;


----------



## applekiwi1992

Maybe get a small baby play pen? I use one in my room because its to hard to rat proof while they are little. It just makes me to nervous. So I set it up put lots of different things in there sit in the chair next to it and let them play . They really enjoy it and it makes me feel better. And when play times over it gets folded up and put away


----------



## tok

applekiwi1992 said:


> Maybe get a small baby play pen? I use one in my room because its to hard to rat proof while they are little. It just makes me to nervous. So I set it up put lots of different things in there sit in the chair next to it and let them play . They really enjoy it and it makes me feel better. And when play times over it gets folded up and put away


Unfortunately this room only has about 2 ft wide spacing around the bed.. it's not enough room for much in terms of playpens


----------



## elliriyanna

You could make a custom one to fit your space


----------



## moonkissed

I really dont think it is the worth the risk at all even worse if the reason would be that you do not have time to give them attention, if something were to happen- a toe getting stuck it accidently opening, something falls on it, getting stuck in a corner or some such etc... and you didn't notice right away? eek. 


I LOVE this play tent idea: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?50014-Rat-Play-Tent-and-Ball-Pit&highlight=tent
You can search for other threads about them too. 

You can buy fairly small tents to set up and just cram them full of fun stuff.


----------



## gossipgirl1031

I wondered about those balls. My mice love their little ones. But the large balls are so expensive. I bought one and returned it since my (now solo) rat is too scared to even attempt going in it.


----------



## RattieGirlHM

I wouldnt put one in the cage. When I first got rats, I had an excercise ball hung up and they chewed the edge just a little bit. One of my girls got their toe stuck in the crack used for air ventilation. She almost lost her toe.


----------



## YellowSpork

My girls aren't chewers so I haven't had problems with them chewing the edges at all.  And I think putting a bit of fleece on the bottom helps keep them from getting their toes stuck, though I hadn't thought about that really. i haven't had any problems yet, though, and my girls love it. They sleep there 90% of the time. lol.

You can't really see the ball but Olivia (right) and Vivi (left) are inside it in this picture.


----------

